# How to become an Independent Contracted EMT?



## Code3clb (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a close friend that owns a venue. He hires a small company to do the first responding for the events. When something happens of course they treat till fire/ems arrives. He has asked me to do the events for him. What would I need to properly do the job? Licenses, Insurance etz....


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 20, 2010)

The first place you should check would be your state's EMS offices, because I'm pretty sure you would have to have an agency license by them.  The second thing you would need would be a doctor to be your medical director.

Those two, while a start, are not the complete list but the state EMS office would be able to tell you what else is required.


----------



## rescue99 (Jun 20, 2010)

Code3clb said:


> I have a close friend that owns a venue. He hires a small company to do the first responding for the events. When something happens of course they treat till fire/ems arrives. He has asked me to do the events for him. What would I need to properly do the job? Licenses, Insurance etz....



If you act as a certified, insured contract provider you can work up to the level of trained EMR without a medical director. Red Cross is probably the most popular trainers of first aid responders for the public arena. 

Whatever an EMR can do, you can do. Be careful though. You don't want to do anything out of the EMR scope. EMR's can provide up to 6 liters of 02 without a medical director for example. One could also assist with medications, provide first aid, manage C-spine until EMS arrives, provide CPR and use an AED....the usual MFR stuff for the most part. Make certain to purchase your AED from an authorized dealer, not from E-bay. You need a legitimately registered unit if you plan on purchasing one. Purchase insurance!! Pehaps from HPSO or some equal organization. Good Luck.


----------



## looker (Jun 20, 2010)

Depends where. In california, you would need to be obviously emt or higher, have business license, have an ambulance unless all he wants you to do is treat them and he will call 911. No medical director is needed.

edit:If all he wants you to do is provide basic care etc first aid/cpr then all you need is to be first aid/cpr certified and that is it. It all depends what his insurance company requires of him.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 20, 2010)

rescue99 said:


> If you act as a certified, insured contract provider you can work up to the level of trained EMR without a medical director. Red Cross is probably the most popular trainers of first aid responders for the public arena.
> 
> Whatever an EMR can do, you can do. Be careful though. You don't want to do anything out of the EMR scope. EMR's can provide up to 6 liters of 02 without a medical director for example. One could also assist with medications, provide first aid, manage C-spine until EMS arrives, provide CPR and use an AED....the usual MFR stuff for the most part. Make certain to purchase your AED from an authorized dealer, not from E-bay. You need a legitimately registered unit if you plan on purchasing one. Purchase insurance!! Pehaps from HPSO or some equal organization. Good Luck.



True, but how are you going to purchase the equipment necessary to deliver O2 without a doctor being involved?  Most medical supplies are labeled in such a way that it requires a doctor's order to purchase/use.


----------



## EMTminer (Jun 20, 2010)

to be covered for legal issues, which in the world we live in today will eventually happen, you need to have general liability, and personal medical coverage, you will also have to have a business license and a medical resource hospital (medical direction).  If not you leave your self open to lawsuits if anything goes wrong.  Call your OEMS in your state and they can guide you through the whole process, it is usually a long one.


----------



## looker (Jun 20, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> True, but how are you going to purchase the equipment necessary to deliver O2 without a doctor being involved?  Most medical supplies are labeled in such a way that it requires a doctor's order to purchase/use.



Doctor is not required to purchased 02. NEMT is able to buy 02. You can easily buy it online.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 20, 2010)

looker said:


> Doctor is not required to purchased 02. NEMT is able to buy 02. You can easily buy it online.



But how are you going to administer it?  Last time I checked our rigs NRBs and NC's, they all had a slip of paper in them that said a doctor's permission was required to use them.  

Not to mention, as an EMT, the OP would be technically administering a drug without a doctor's order.

Just because you can buy it online, doesn't make it right or legal.  While not a big issue, it could become one if the OP ever had an incident related to care that resulted in some type of investigation.


----------



## rescue99 (Jun 20, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> True, but how are you going to purchase the equipment necessary to deliver O2 without a doctor being involved?  Most medical supplies are labeled in such a way that it requires a doctor's order to purchase/use.



With set delivery regulators, a script isn't necessary however, filling the tank is going to have some requirements. The best thing to do is find out what is required. For me it was in holding a teaching cert. I am able to fill tanks using a business ID and can purchase anything up to IV fluids/caths, ALS monitoring equipment and drugs for training purposes without a script. All invasive ALS equipment does require a Doc's signature.


----------



## looker (Jun 20, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> But how are you going to administer it?  Last time I checked our rigs NRBs and NC's, they all had a slip of paper in them that said a doctor's permission was required to use them.
> 
> Not to mention, as an EMT, the OP would be technically administering a drug without a doctor's order.
> 
> Just because you can buy it online, doesn't make it right or legal.  While not a big issue, it could become one if the OP ever had an incident related to care that resulted in some type of investigation.



As EMT, you're permitted to administer o2. We can even do it in NEMT if patient needs it/request it. I am currently running bls only and do not have medical director, in California one is not required. That is main reason why i said it all depends on his location, in the state that he lives it might be required.


----------



## bstone (Jun 21, 2010)

NEMT? What does this mean?


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 21, 2010)

bstone said:


> NEMT? What does this mean?



I seen that to......dont know that ........and without a Medical Director thats odd cant be US,,,,, can it


----------



## mgr22 (Jun 21, 2010)

Are you saying you want to be an independent contractor, or you want to work for your friend as an employee? There are significant financial and administrative issues associated with those choices.


----------



## rescue99 (Jun 21, 2010)

looker said:


> As EMT, you're permitted to administer o2. We can even do it in NEMT if patient needs it/request it. I am currently running bls only and do not have medical director, in California one is not required. That is main reason why i said it all depends on his location, in the state that he lives it might be required.



I've yet to be in a state where a mere licensed EMT/Paramedic could administer more than 6 liters without specifice medical oversight. Perhaps there are places...just never known of one. Seems it may fall under practicing medicine without a license.


----------



## looker (Jun 21, 2010)

bstone said:


> NEMT? What does this mean?



non emergency medical transportation


----------



## TraprMike (Jun 21, 2010)

*welcome to MN*



rescue99 said:


> I've yet to be in a state where a mere licensed EMT/Paramedic could administer more than 6 liters without specifice medical oversight. Perhaps there are places...just never known of one. Seems it may fall under practicing medicine without a license.




not unusual around here to have cops who, at one time were first responders, but sense let that certificate expire. and thier first aid class is Red Cross every other year or whenever the RC thing expires... 
and guess what, they all carry O2 tanks w/nrb and turned up to max to regulater (usualy 15, but some go to 25lpm. )

20 years ago I took the First Responder class in college, got my card from the state. and 5 years later,, expired.. looked around on how to get it "good to go", and was told by older cops, and others, not to worry about it,, cpr and first aid class once in a while was good enouph...  well, several years ago, we got AED's and at least we all got good CPR training every other year.. 

that is all...


----------



## Pensive Insomniac (Oct 28, 2017)

In Pennsylvania (from PA Code § 1023.25. Emergency medical technician):

The EMT may function "As a first aid or safety officer, or in a similar capacity, for or independent of an EMS agency. When serving in this capacity independent of an EMS agency, the EMT does not function under the direction of an EMS agency medical director or a medical command physician. The EMT shall perform skills as prescribed by applicable Statewide and regional EMS protocols and may not perform any skill for which the EMT is required to secure medical command direction under those protocols."


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 30, 2017)

Hey @Pensive Insomniac, welcome to EMTLIFE! 

This thread is over seven years old so there's a good chance the original poster (OP) has moved on to other interests, especially since they've only posted one time. With that said, you did a great job pointing out relevant information and providing a source. Thanks!


----------

